

95-Million-Year-Old Bugs Found in African Amber Surprise Scientists - cwan
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/04/cretaceous-time-capsule/

======
mkramlich
Less surprising: the bugs were written in COBOL.

~~~
jerryji
I voted you up, now don't be too depressed.

------
milkshakes
Jurassic Park anybody?

